# Cd-brenner _tuning



## yidaki (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen... 
Ich möchte meinen CD-Brenner Flashen und bin bei chip de auf nen artikel gestoßen, der besagt dass man z.B aus nem 32X Lite on 32125W einen 48X machen kann. Ich hab auch ein Lite on Brenner 40X 40125S... Naja iss eigentlich alles kein Problem, ausser das das MTK-WinFlash Prog ne *.bin bzw. *.HEX- Datei verlangt. Auf der Seite auf die Chip verweist gibt´s selbst bei dem Brenner den sie getestet haben nur ne *.EXE File zum donwloaden....

Also wenn jemand von euch bescheid weiß wo´s die BIN bzw. HEX Dateien gibt bitte melden.

Gruß


----------



## ToniCE (26. Juli 2004)

Das könnte ja ein selbstextrahierendes Archiv sein, in dem sich ein .BIN oder .HEX versteckt?!


----------



## yidaki (27. Juli 2004)

danke, werds mir mal genau ansehen!


----------

